# Free Camp Spots - Leeds / Bridlington



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Morning all

Anyone know of any free camp spots between Leeds and Bridlington ?

Cheers

DJM


site admin note - added more detail in title, and moved to wild camping spots forum


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There are 2 laybys Googlemaps here, one for either side of the road.

We get a lot of lorries overnighting at the Jnc 36 M62 Shell petrol station/car dealer/McDonalds.

You may also find something in any of small villages going up the A614.

Ben


----------

